# SFC Benjamin B Wise



## surgicalcric (Jan 16, 2012)

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

Sgt. 1st Class Benjamin B. Wise, 34, of Little Rock, Ark., died Jan. 15 in Landstuhl Regional Medical Center, Germany, of injuries sustained on Jan. 9 in Balkh province, Afghanistan, when enemy forces attacked his unit with small-arms fire. He was assigned to the 3rd Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group, Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash.

http://www.defense.gov/releases/rele...eleaseid=15005

Ben you will forevermore be missed but we will never forget you.

Repose En Paix and I will see you in the Assembly Area on the other side.

Crip

"He which hath no stomach to this fight let him depart. But we in it shall be remembered. We few, we happy few, we band of brothers!! For he today, that sheds his blood with me, shall always be my brother.” -- William Shakespeare


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss Crip.

RIP SFC Wise.

LL


----------



## goon175 (Jan 16, 2012)

I read somewhere else that his brother was also KIA?

Prayers are out to the Wise family....


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2012)

RIP SFC Wise.

My sincerest condolences to you Crip, his family and friends.


----------



## CDG (Jan 16, 2012)

RIP SFC Wise.

Very sorry for your loss Crip.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 16, 2012)

RIP SFC Wise.

My thoughts are with you, Crip and the Wise family.


----------



## dknob (Jan 17, 2012)

RIP Benjamin Wise!!!
This is just heartbraking.


----------



## dknob (Jan 17, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I read somewhere else that his brother was also KIA?
> 
> Prayers are out to the Wise family....


 
His brother was Jeremy Wise, former Navy SEAL who was contracting for the CIA. He was killed December 2009 when that double agent exploded his suicide vest at the CIA meeting






Jeremy Wise left, and Ben center


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 17, 2012)

RIP.

Sorry for your loss Crip.


----------



## tova (Jan 17, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## TH15 (Jan 17, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## dknob (Jan 17, 2012)

I just found out that the youngest brother, Beau is a US Marine.


----------



## CDG (Jan 17, 2012)

dknob said:


> I just found out that the youngest brother, Beau is a US Marine.


 
Wow.  What an incredible family.....


----------



## AWP (Jan 17, 2012)

Blue Skies.

My condolences on your loss, Crip.


----------



## Boon (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss man.

RIP!


----------



## Snowman-072 (Jan 17, 2012)

R.I.P. I am sorry for you, sir.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 17, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss bro. Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------



## TB1077 (Jan 17, 2012)

RIP SFC Wise.  Thank you to the Wise family for all of your sacrifice to this great nation.  Prayers out for all family and friends.  Sorry for your loss Cric.


----------



## ProPatria (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry about your loss. RIP Warrior, you've served your time in hell.


----------



## Scotth (Jan 17, 2012)

R.I.P  SFC Wise

Sorry for your loss Crip.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 17, 2012)

RIP SFC Wise..

Sorry for your Loss Crip.


----------



## alibi (Jan 17, 2012)

RIP.

Hell of a family, to have given so much.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Rest in Peace SFC Wise, prayers out to your family...they have sacrificed so much. 

J, my condolences.


----------



## JBS (Jan 17, 2012)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 17, 2012)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior.
So sorry for your loss, Crip.


----------



## elle (Jan 17, 2012)

Rest In Peace, my sincerest condolences to the Wise family and to you, Crip


----------



## Teufel (Jan 17, 2012)

R.I.P.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Crip.

RIP SFC Wise


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear Crip. RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Rest in peace SFC Wise.


----------



## Dame (Jan 17, 2012)

Rest in peace, warrior.

Crip, my sincere condolences.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jan 18, 2012)

Rest Easy, sorry for your loss Crip; prayers out


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 18, 2012)

Rest In Peace, my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 18, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior. Sorry to learn of this loss Crip. Prayers are out.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 23, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## ManBearPig (Jan 23, 2012)

RIP


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 23, 2012)

RIP Brother. His family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Loki (Jan 24, 2012)

My thoughts are with his family and his brothers in arms. What wonderful and inspiring perfect young men that represent us and protect our freedoms while liberating the oppressed.  Thank all of you that have served our great nation. 

Let us not forget any of them! RIP Sgt. 1st Class Benjamin B. Wise, the fight continues...

With deepest respect


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 25, 2012)

RIP, SFC Wise.

So sorry for your loss, Crip.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 25, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> 
> Sgt. 1st Class Benjamin B. Wise, 34, of Little Rock, Ark., died Jan. 15 in Landstuhl Regional Medical Center, Germany, of injuries sustained on Jan. 9 in Balkh province, Afghanistan, when enemy forces attacked his unit with small-arms fire. He was assigned to the 3rd Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group, Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash.
> 
> ...


 
I just put two and two together.  SFC Wise's brother is in my company.  We were all hit hard by this news.


----------



## dknob (Jan 25, 2012)

Teufel said:


> I just put two and two together. SFC Wise's brother is in my company. We were all hit hard by this news.


 
holy shit


----------



## Teufel (Jan 25, 2012)

dknob said:


> holy shit


 
All three Wise brothers served their country in combat and two of them lost their lives in the pursuit of liberty.  His other brother was a SEAL and died in Afghanistan.  You would be hard pressed to find a more patriotic family or one that has sacrificed so much for our nation.


----------



## dknob (Jan 25, 2012)

Teufel said:


> All three Wise brothers served their country in combat and two of them lost their lives in the pursuit of liberty. His other brother was a SEAL and died in Afghanistan. You would be hard pressed to find a more patriotic family or one that has sacrificed so much for our nation.


Yeah I remember when Jeremy Wise was killed. I knew they had a third brother in the USMC. But for him to be in your company is a crazy coincidence.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 25, 2012)

No surprise here but he is a great Marine. One of my top performers.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been without power since getting back, and had no access while away. 

RIP SFC Wise, Crip introduced us at his graduation from the SFQC.

De Oppresso Liber.  Blue Skies my brother, may we meet in the feasting halls on the other side of the mountain.


----------

